# Tablet problem



## sb9000 (Apr 17, 2013)

Tablet problem
I have recently (6th April 2013) purchased a tablet. Product Details -

HCL ME Tablet V1 (Calling Tab) also named connect 2g
Touchscreen Type Capacitive
Operating System Android OS 4.0.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich)
Processor Name 1 GHz Cortex A8 CPU Next Generation Processor
Internal Modem 2G Via sim 
Network SIM based, Built in Voice calling & SMS feature
USB Port Micro USB Port
Video Display Card GC430 3D GPU Graphics
Bluetooth Bluetooth 3.0
Flash memory 4GB Internal Flash Storage
Standard RAM 1GB DDR3

Overall not bad, audio and video quality is good but the main problem is about the video playing .
When I am inserting 16 gb or 32 gb pendrives following problems are arising. 

1. Pen drive videos :
a) Vortex media player is frequently not working, showing
'' UNFORTUNATELY VORTEX PLAYER HAS STOPPED '' 
OR Showing Video Error : Play failure with unknown causes
OR Vortex player is not responding, would you like to close it ?

b) Sometimes files are loading but not playing videos. If playing suddenly 
stops and showing '' UNFORTUNATELY VORTEX PLAYER HAS STOPPED ''

c) Files are loading but taking very huge time to load, sometimes showing '' Files loading / loading with a display '' There are no items in your collection.'' 

d) Many-times clicking on one video to play but playing another video.

e) Sometimes files are loading but showing one particular video logo
with all the videos and all videos are not playing. 
All videos are appearing in separate names but one particular image logo. 
Example- All videos are under ''AVATAR'' logo but no videos are playing.

f) When inserting a new pen-drive, videos are loading from previous pen-drive which 
has been already detached from the device, which is very surprising and no videos are playing.

g) After 6/7 times of effort such as going back and forward, switching off the power and rebooting may be 
the videos are playing. This is happening every time. Its really a severe headache now.


2. I have the Samsung Star II Duos GT-C6712 mobile. The Bluetooth is not 
working with the V1 Tab. I have set and paired V1 with Samsung C 6712 but no Bluetooth function. 
My mobile showing paired devices list with a mobile phone symbol on the left but in case of connect 2g it showing ( ? ) mark and data transfer failing. I have another phone LG-C105 
which has been paired with V1 Tab and data transfer going smoothly with no problem.


3. Yesterday afternoon the device made so problems in video loading and playing , in addition a new thing I have noticed '' Launcher is not responding, would you like to close it ? '' showed 2 times.


I am not using any memory card.
This device has '' Flash memory 4GB Internal Flash Storage '' and I am inserting 16 GB/ 32 GB 
Pen drives with almost full store. Is it a cause of this video display problem ?
I need some technical suggestions regarding to my problems.
Send mail to the customer care of the Company but no reply.
Kindly help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to Android OS for further help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since you just bought the tablet I would contact your warranty and tell them about the issue.


----------

